# Fixing Super Saturated Photos



## xjrrrdx (Apr 19, 2010)

My wife went to Holland to see the tulip fields with her friend this weekend. She took a lot of great pictures, but anything in the midday with red flowers looked "blown out" but red. I have never had that issue before, but I was curious if there was a way to fix it. Or if there is a way to help prevent it next time because I was not sure what to tell her since it was 0100 and she woke me up to show me the pictures lol. Anyway thanks for your help, here are 2 examples.

I believe it was in Aperture mode, and the shutter speed was around 1/640 if that matters at all. 

1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2)


----------



## haute34 (Apr 19, 2010)

Both photos look great, I never use Canon, let me find you with my friend. Post you back soon.


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Apr 19, 2010)

Red will do that. It is often an effect that is sought after in order to "Blow people away". There is the old adage about including someone in a red coat/jacket when taking shots of the "Great Outdoors". But you wanted to de-saturate these, so ...

you will need an image editing program, There are loads of them out there and they all have their own ways. But photoShop has image - adjust - hue&saturation - reds then move the slider to the left and the selected colour will reduce. there is usually a program included with the camera, or a freeware item on the web, or purchase one for between about£50.00p and £600.00p


----------



## xjrrrdx (Apr 19, 2010)

I have Photoshop CS4 so I will do that. I was just blown away how bad they seemed to be clipped like overexposed clouds. I will mess with them tonight.


----------



## robbie_vlad (Apr 19, 2010)

Try playing with the curves, specifically the red channel. I just messed around with it and it helped out a lot.


----------

